# Mini roll sheep wool from Home Depot



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

It's a new item Home Depot has. The one that said "large-roll for greater coverage". Don't buy that junk from Home Depot. It works for about 10 minute and then the plastic holder came apart rendered it useless. Was gonna take it back for refund but hate cleaning it so I just threw it away.


----------



## Wood511 (Dec 13, 2010)

Buying anything more complicated than drywall screws from HD is generally ill advised...and I look twice at those before making the plunge.


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

Softy said:


> It's a new item Home Depot has. The one that said "large-roll for greater coverage". Don't buy that junk from Home Depot. It works for about 10 minute and then the plastic holder came apart rendered it useless. Was gonna take it back for refund but hate cleaning it so I just threw it away.


Wow me too just bought one . I was using it to back roll soffits and siding . never again ! I was just going to wrap in plastic 
And bring it back . For six bucks I could bought 2 Wooster mini's or the purdys 
Blank home depot


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Wood511 said:


> Buying anything more complicated than drywall screws from HD is generally ill advised...and I look twice at those before making the plunge.


LOL Ditto. I got a batch once that the heads kept snapping off.


----------



## throbak (Jun 26, 2010)

That may be the replacement for the Wooly Bully, a large diameter 6.5 they made in 1/2 and 3/4 by Qualitech. HD closed them out but I found some on eBay. These are the best mini Merino I've ever used, never broke one, only wear them out on rough lap siding. I believe they are still available, but I speak only for the US made ones as they are now made in Mexico.


----------

